# Affliction:Trilogy = Fedor vs. Vitor Belfort!!



## AceHBK (Jul 22, 2009)

W-O-W!!!

Josh Barnett came up with a positive drug test and is now out of the fight against Fedor. He has been replaced by Vitor Belfort. Word on the street is that Belfort walks around at 205 so he should have no problem making the weight for the fight.

Belfort was scheduled to take on Jorge Santiago at 185lb. No word on who will replace Belfort in this match up.

I am a BIG Belfort fan and look forward to this match up. I think he has the deck stacked against him but his punching power (ask Matt Lindland about it...lol) and speed should pose some threat to Fedor. Heck given this major announcement and the short amount of time Fedor has to prepare for Belfort, a upset is possible.

This is Belfort's last contractural fight with Affliction.  Dana White said he wanted Belfort to come back to the UFC when his contract with Affliction was up in hopes of challenging Anderson Silva for the belt.

The fight is August 1st!!


----------



## Ronin74 (Jul 22, 2009)

AceHBK said:


> This is Belfort's last contractural fight with Affliction. Dana White said he wanted Belfort to come back to the UFC when his contract with Affliction was up in hopes of challenging Anderson Silva for the belt.
> 
> The fight is August 1st!!


That would be interesting, but I think this might go back to that whole idea of teammates not wanting to fight each other. I believe they were both from the Black House team.


----------



## jarrod (Jul 22, 2009)

goddamn it josh!!!! i've been saying for years that he's the only heavy with the skill set to beat fedor, & he goes & pops his test AGAIN!  i love watching josh fight, & i love his interviews, but this is stupid.  

vitor will get slaughtered, i'm afraid.  skills aside, he's just too small to challenge fedor.  

damn, damn, damn.  i've been wanting this fight for years.

jf


----------



## AceHBK (Jul 22, 2009)

Well looks like there was a lot going on rumor wise as to who would be Barnett's replacement.  2 names popped up, Bobby Lashley, Fabricio Werdum & Brett Rogers.

Strikeforce has denied letting Werdum or Rogers be a replacement and Lashely denied even knowing his name was a option.  He did say that it isn't a fight he would ready for at this stage in his career.

Well unless Barnett clears his name of testing positive for a steriod it will be Belfort.

lol@jerrod...yeah it is messed up.  This will certainly change if people buy the PPV or not.

Ronin...I think he would since Belfort trains with Xtreme Couture.  I thought the Black House camp consisted of the Noguiera's and Silva.  I don't think Belfort was in that camp.


----------

